# Quante probabilità abbiamo di vincere lo scudetto?



## Pipita9 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?

Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter… 

Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



0% di probabilità, letteralmente. Contro questa Inter non c’è partita, meglio rassegnarsi. Anche perché scoppiano di salute, guarda Lukaku, gioca più di un portiere.

Come fai a confrontarti con un tale Juggernaut?

Semmai dovresti chiedere quante possibilità abbiamo di arrivare secondi, e lì secondo me siamo ad un buon 70%, visto che i gobbi chiuderanno il girone d’andata a 36 punti se gli va bene, secondo me.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Non ne parliamo per favore... 
Siamo tartassati dagli infortuni, non abbiamo mai avuto la squadra al completo e per questo motivo ogni partita diventa un'incognita. Quando giocava Ibra ero molto più tranquillo, ora sembra che possiamo perdere punti con tante squadre (senza contare la partita stregata col Parma, col Genoa abbiamo rischiato tantissimo). 
Probabilità? Per me 15-20% è già tanto. 
Non possiamo continuare così con tutte queste assenze.
In più l'Inter è uscita già ai gironi di CL, avrà partite in meno. Mentre noi siamo ai sedicesimi di EL (e abbiamo giocato anche i preliminari). Sono troppo avvantaggiati, quest'anno vinceranno loro (a meno che la juve si riprenda clamorosamente). Noi dobbiamo pensare al nostro. Partita dopo partita per arrivare in CL, è quello il nostro obiettivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Se non colmiamo le lacune tra i difensori centrali e il centrocampo, tipo il 5%.
Se tappiamo quei due buchi saliamo al 15%.
Se prendiamo anche un vice ibra, 20%.

Se facessimo un mercato che porta a milano anche un giocatore di calibro pesante (Thauvin), arriviamo al 30%, non di più.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



certo che ci credo e non so perchè non dovremmo visto che siamo primi meritatamente. certo che è dura ma non vedo corazzate in grado di fare oltre 85 punti quest'anno come la Juventus di Allegri, nemmeno la tanto acclamata Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo che ci credo e non so perchè non dovremmo visto che siamo primi meritatamente. certo che è dura ma non vedo corazzate in grado di fare oltre 85 punti quest'anno come la Juventus di Allegri, nemmeno la tanto acclamata Inter.



Aldilà di scaramanzie varie ed eventuali la verità è questa.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Dicembre 2020)

Inda vince lo scudetto in carrozza, anzi io senza perdere tanto tempo sarei per assegnarglielo già adesso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Inda vince lo scudetto in carrozza, anzi io senza perdere tanto tempo sarei per assegnarglielo già adesso



Beh ora sono secondi, ne hanno vinto uno da terzi in classifica, quindi perché no?


----------



## Pipita9 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Inda vince lo scudetto in carrozza, anzi io senza perdere tanto tempo sarei per assegnarglielo già adesso



Per ora hanno perso lo scontro diretto, quindi ci andrei cauto. Al massimo se ci battono al ritorno vediamo. 
All'andata tutti i bookmakers e giornalisti ci davano per sfavoriti ed invece abbiamo vinto meritatamente. Perché non potrebbe succedere anche al ritorno?

Comunque raga io ho scommesso… ho comparato i bookmaker qui https://www.iobet.it e sfruttando i bonus che regalano ho scommesso a rischio praticamente nullo la vittoria dello scudetto a 4 dei nostro milan!!! Dai dai dai!!!


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Un bel 40%


----------



## Victorss (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?


Cosi come siamo 20%. Se prendessimo un vice kessie e un vice Ibra (+centrale) a seconda dei giocatori acquistati tra il 30 e il 40%.


----------



## Zenos (31 Dicembre 2020)

Sti post portano sfiga.


----------



## bmb (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



0,1%

Ed è così alta solo perché siamo primi. Altrimenti sarebbe lo 0,01%. L'Inter quest'anno è imbattibile, sfioreranno i 100 punti. Bravi loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Zero. Lo ha già vinto l'inter.
Juve invece campione d'Europa .


----------



## Giangy (31 Dicembre 2020)

Per il momento attuale, vedo in leggero vantaggio l'Inter. Bisogna anche vedere se si decidono di comprare un difensore, un centrocampista, e un vice Ibra, allora ci potrebberò essere delle probabilità. In difesa credo arriverà Simaken, a centrocampo mi piacerebbero molto come ho già menzionato in altri topic, nomi come Soumarè (anche se lo vedo più un nome per l'estate), Konè del Tolosa, mi piace molto, ma anche Thuram jr del Nizza non è affatto male, con pochi spicci si può prendere benissimo, mentre in attacco in caso di mancato arrivo di Jovic, punterei dritto sul gioiellino del Tolosa Antiste.


----------



## Pipita9 (31 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Zero. Lo ha già vinto l'inter.
> Juve invece campione d'Europa .



sei scaramantico?!


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2020)

Dipende perché il calendario non è così malaccio 

Benevento-Milan
Milan-Juventus
Milan-Torino
Cagliari-Milan
Milan-Atalanta
Bologna-Milan
Milan-Crotone
Spezia-Milan
Milan-Inter
Roma-Milan
Milan-Udinese
Verona-Milan
Milan-Napoli
Fiorentina-Milan
Milan-Sampdoria
Parma-Milan
Milan-Genoa
Milan-Sassuolo
Lazio-Milan
Milan-Benevento
Juventus-Milan
Torino-Milan
Milan-Cagliari
Atalanta-Milan

Ho sottolineato le partite che saranno pesantissime perché daranno punti doppi e non ho messo gli scontri diretti delle ultime 4-5 giornate perché secondo me i giochi lì saranno già fatti in un senso o nell'altro, il Milan è in testa perché ha vinto il derby e ha saputo vincere a Sassuolo e contro la Lazio in piena emergenza dopo aver buttato 4 punti facili nel cesso, ecco cosa ha fatto la differenza, ci siamo dati la possibilità di recuperare qualcosa sulla Roma e le altre dietro l'Inter pure in un momento di grandissima sofferenza.
Sulla carta bisognerà riavere i titolari disponibili per la partita in casa con l'Atalanta, da lì fino alla partita col Napoli bisognerà fare un percorso praticamente netto e al 100% delle nostre possibilità perché poi il calendario si appiattisce e non presenta grossi pericoli fino alla partita con la Lazio (già lontanissima).
5 partite da giocare a tutta, nel girone d'andata 5 partite giocate a tutta le abbiamo già fatte, a Napoli, nel derby, col Sassuolo e con la Lazio in emergenza, l'unica cosa che dobbiamo sperare è che per allora riavremo tutti i titolari e forse pure i nuovi acquisti a disposizione mentre con la Juve il 6 gennaio bisognerà tirare fuori il cuore e il sistema di gioco "pandemico", perché comunque varrà tantissimo quella partita e non si potrà sbagliare, potrà essere la mazzata decisiva e loro arrivando da dietro e speranzosi di giocare contro di noi senza tanti titolari saranno belli pimpanti e galvanizzati segno che i nostri titolari sono piuttosto scomodi e quelli della Lazio ancora si mangiano le dita per la partita che hanno perso, male, contro il Milan B rattapezzato con Krunic in mezzo al campo..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo me la vera favorita è l'Inter, seguita da noi e dalla Juventus sullo stesso livello. Conte sa come si vince un campionato e con una partita alla settimana da preparare avrà tutto il tempo per far ruotare la sua squadra e arrivare fino in fondo senza pesanti cali di forma dei suoi. Hanno un vantaggio che noi, per un motivo o per l'altro, non abbiamo. Vero che i nostri hanno dimostrato di potercela fare anche decimati dalle assenze, ma qui non si tratta di una partita singola, ma di correre una maratona. Nulla è impossibile e lo stiamo dimostrando, ma loro partono davanti.


----------



## kipstar (31 Dicembre 2020)

inter 45%
juve 30%
milan 25%
al netto di sfighe, infortuni e covid. 
Non sono scaramantico perché al momento non vale la pena esserlo a mio avviso. Poi la palla è rotonda e così via.....


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Poche, pochissime. Stiamo andando a mille per esser primi. L'Inter seconda passeggiando, la Juve pure sta ancora passeggiando. Non abbiamo la giusta profondità della rosa. Ad agosto avessimo preso Bakayoko, Jovic ed un centrale dietro sarebbe stata un'altra cosa. Ed anche in questo mercato non faremo nulla. Il nostro obiettivo è far crescere tutti questi giovani, di valore e di prezzo, ed andare in CL...nello scudetto non ci credono in primis i nostri dirigenti, sono convinti che se arriva bene, altrimenti lo scopo non è quello.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Naaaa...emotivamente direi di sì ma razionalmente non vedo proprio come potremo tenere questo passo per tutta la stagione, e i cugini come tutte le squadre di Gondeh giocando di m.... bene o male le vincono quasi tutte.


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> inter 45%
> juve 30%
> milan 25%
> al netto di sfighe, infortuni e covid.
> Non sono scaramantico perché al momento non vale la pena esserlo a mio avviso. Poi la palla è rotonda e così via.....



La penso come te. Avrei detto 
Inter 50
Juve 30
Milan 20

Ad oggi ovviamente.
Vedremo a fine gennaio se le nostre possibilità sono aumentate o diminuite.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> sei scaramantico?!



Solitamente no ma da un mese a questa parte ho iniziato ad entrare nel ruolo.
Per rispedire al mittente tutte le maledizioni che ci stanno arrivando da tutte le latitudini.

Il gruppo poi è giovane ed è meglio lasciarli giocare in leggerezza senza chieder loro di reggere le pressioni della prima della classe.
Lascio volentieri il tutto alla juve del maestro e alla grande inter che tutto il mondo tremare fa.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

È difficile, ma io da tifoso ci spero.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Ma zero. 
Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo? 
Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo. 
Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni. 

Le grandi squadre giocano a basso ritmo per 70' senza soffrire e poi si accapparrano i 3 punti nei restanti 20'


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma zero.
> Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo?
> Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo.
> Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni.
> ...




Bellissima questa descrizione della grandezza di una squadra. Bravo.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma zero.
> Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo?
> Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo.
> Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni.
> ...



Noi dobbiamo sempre girare a mille per portare a casa i tre punti...quest'anno abbiamo fatto la grande squadra con Udinese e Sampdoria, ecco li con pochi meriti abbiamo preso i tre punti, come fa l'Inter ogni santa domenica.


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma zero.
> Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo?
> Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo.
> Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni.
> ...



Hai descritto appieno il Milan pandemico.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bellissima questa descrizione della grandezza di una squadra. Bravo.



Ovviamente parlo nell'economia delle 38 partite. Nella gara secca non cambierei il Milan con nessun'altra squadra oggi. Forse per questa ragione potremmo avere qualche possibilità in più per l`Europa League o la Coppa Italia. Però sono competizioni dove non puoi permetterti di giocare con più di 4-5 titolari, la priorità va assolutamente al quarto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente parlo nell'economia delle 38 partite. Nella gara secca non cambierei il Milan con nessun'altra squadra oggi. Forse per questa ragione potremmo avere qualche possibilità in più per l`Europa League o la Coppa Italia. Però sono competizioni dove non puoi permetterti di giocare con più di 4-5 titolari, la priorità va assolutamente al quarto posto.



Ma tutto sommato la tua descrizione vale anche per le coppe.
Le squadre forti sanno tenere il campo , gestire i momenti , indirizzare i ritmi.

Noi siamo una squadra giovane e che gioca su ritmi alti.
Ci sono state anche partite nelle quali siamo stati razionali ma sono state poche nel complesso.

Ma ci sta nella costruzione di una squadra e di un ciclo. Siamo alla prima fase.
Arriveremo col tempo anche alla fase della maturità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poche, pochissime. Stiamo andando a mille per esser primi. L'Inter seconda passeggiando, la Juve pure sta ancora passeggiando. Non abbiamo la giusta profondità della rosa. Ad agosto avessimo preso Bakayoko, Jovic ed un centrale dietro sarebbe stata un'altra cosa. Ed anche in questo mercato non faremo nulla. Il nostro obiettivo è far crescere tutti questi giovani, di valore e di prezzo, ed andare in CL...nello scudetto non ci credono in primis i nostri dirigenti, sono convinti che se arriva bene, altrimenti lo scopo non è quello.



L’Inter sta passeggiando dove, che stanno vincendo di culo e di episodi? 

Se arriverà il solito (che arriva tutti gli anni, per loro) calo invernale ci sarà da ridere.

Pur con le dovute differenze e proporzioni (vista la differenza tra le due squadre), stanno facendo quanto fatto dal Milan di Gattuso ad inizio 2019: vincevamo di culo, catenaccio e contropiede, due tiri due goal, due tiri 1 goal, tre tiri due goal ecc, gli avversari invece potevano tirare da ogni angolazione e non ci bucavano mai (come quest’Inter che ha fatto mesi con la difesa colabrodo e adesso non prendono goal manco se giocano senza Handanovic), e gli avversari non possono manco sfruttare i calci da fermo, perché in questi periodi succede come a Verona, dove uno, non ricordo chi, ha fatto una punizione perfetta che è finita letteralmente due centimetri sopra l’incrocio dei pali.

Cioè, dire che quest’Inter sta passeggiando vuol dire non averla vista. Con tutti i titolari e sette vittorie di fila una più sculata dell’altra sono dietro ad un Milan che ha giocato l’80% della stagione fino ad ora senza i giocatori più importanti.

Questo da l’idea di quanto stiano “passeggiando”, con un Lukaku che gioca quanto un portiere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo sempre girare a mille per portare a casa i tre punti...quest'anno abbiamo fatto la grande squadra con Udinese e Sampdoria, ecco li con pochi meriti abbiamo preso i tre punti, come fa l'Inter ogni santa domenica.



Dobbiamo girare sempre a mille, vero, ma cominciamo a dare a questa squadra i titolari e vediamo se c’è bisogno di giocare sempre a mille per vincere, invece che abbiamo giocato senza la spina dorsale di difesa, centrocampo e attacco per non so quante partite.

Se potessimo vincere “facilmente” gestendo senza i nostri giocatori chiave nei tre reparti saremmo pronti non per vincere il campionato, ma per vincere la Champions. Perché squadre che vincono facilmente senza i titolari chiave, boh, sinceramente manco il Milan di Ancelotti lo faceva.

Qualcuno qui crede che l’Inter avrebbe anche solo una quantità di punti paragonabili agli attuali se avesse giocato con Lukaku solo 6 partite su 14 e se avesse avuto fuori per tanto tempo, oltre a Lukaku, De Vrij, Brozovic e Barella?



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma zero.
> Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo?
> Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo.
> Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni.
> ...



Il discorso sugli infortuni e sulla difficoltà di giocare con la formazione tipo e di poter vincere un campionato senza poter QUASI MAI schierare la formazione tipo mentre altri hanno attaccanti che giocano quanto i portieri infatti è sacrosanto, e se lo perderemo sarà solo per questo.

Ma per favore, però, che non si parli di “grandezza dell’Inter” quando hanno i loro migliori giocatori che hanno più minutaggio di Donnarumma e sono in un periodo dove fanno tre goal su quattro tiri in porta eh, per favore, siamo seri su questo. 

Anche perché non è mai esistita, non esiste e mai esisterà una grande squadra che esce tre anni consecutivi ai gironi di Champions, il terzo anno da quarta in un girone di quattro. Mai.

Questa Inter è una versione “deluxe” (in quanto indubbiamente abissalmente più forte di quel Milan) del Milan di Gattuso, e queste sue sette vittorie consecutive hanno poco più valore delle sei vittorie consecutive del Milan di Rino di inizio 2019.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma zero.
> Ma lo vedete quanti infortuni abbiamo?
> Giocassimo sempre con la formazione tipo sicuramente ce la giochiamo.
> Purtroppo i ragazzi per tenere questo rendimento straordinario poi pagano con gli infortuni.
> ...





Djici ha scritto:


> La penso come te. Avrei detto
> Inter 50
> Juve 30
> Milan 20
> ...





Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Naaaa...emotivamente direi di sì ma razionalmente non vedo proprio come potremo tenere questo passo per tutta la stagione, e i cugini come tutte le squadre di Gondeh giocando di m.... bene o male le vincono quasi tutte.





kipstar ha scritto:


> inter 45%
> juve 30%
> milan 25%
> al netto di sfighe, infortuni e covid.
> Non sono scaramantico perché al momento non vale la pena esserlo a mio avviso. Poi la palla è rotonda e così via.....





AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vera favorita è l'Inter, seguita da noi e dalla Juventus sullo stesso livello. Conte sa come si vince un campionato e con una partita alla settimana da preparare avrà tutto il tempo per far ruotare la sua squadra e arrivare fino in fondo senza pesanti cali di forma dei suoi. Hanno un vantaggio che noi, per un motivo o per l'altro, non abbiamo. Vero che i nostri hanno dimostrato di potercela fare anche decimati dalle assenze, ma qui non si tratta di una partita singola, ma di correre una maratona. Nulla è impossibile e lo stiamo dimostrando, ma loro partono davanti.





Jino ha scritto:


> Poche, pochissime. Stiamo andando a mille per esser primi. L'Inter seconda passeggiando, la Juve pure sta ancora passeggiando. Non abbiamo la giusta profondità della rosa. Ad agosto avessimo preso Bakayoko, Jovic ed un centrale dietro sarebbe stata un'altra cosa. Ed anche in questo mercato non faremo nulla. Il nostro obiettivo è far crescere tutti questi giovani, di valore e di prezzo, ed andare in CL...nello scudetto non ci credono in primis i nostri dirigenti, sono convinti che se arriva bene, altrimenti lo scopo non è quello.





Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ne parliamo per favore...
> Siamo tartassati dagli infortuni, non abbiamo mai avuto la squadra al completo e per questo motivo ogni partita diventa un'incognita. Quando giocava Ibra ero molto più tranquillo, ora sembra che possiamo perdere punti con tante squadre (senza contare la partita stregata col Parma, col Genoa abbiamo rischiato tantissimo).
> Probabilità? Per me 15-20% è già tanto.
> Non possiamo continuare così con tutte queste assenze.
> In più l'Inter è uscita già ai gironi di CL, avrà partite in meno. Mentre noi siamo ai sedicesimi di EL (e abbiamo giocato anche i preliminari). Sono troppo avvantaggiati, quest'anno vinceranno loro (a meno che la juve si riprenda clamorosamente). Noi dobbiamo pensare al nostro. Partita dopo partita per arrivare in CL, è quello il nostro obiettivo.



Ragazzi,ma avete visto come abbiamo battuto la Lazio?? Cioè una signora squadra???

Senza
-ibra
-kjaer
-bennacer
-kessie

Ok che inzaghi ci ha messo del suo,ma le occasioni per battere la Lazio le abbiamo create anche prima del gol di Theo,noi abbiamo saputo soffrire e venire fuori negli ultimi minuti,proprio come LE GRANDI SQUADRE. Con la Lazio non abbiamo avuto fortuna,abbiamo ottenuto una vittoria CERCATA,abbiamo dominato a larghi tratti,poi è normale soffrire con la Lazio,che ha messo sotto la tanto osannata INTER.poi mica tutte le squadre di serie A viaggiano a 1000 all'ora come la Lazio,non è che ogni domenica devi soffrire così,poi se dovesse succedere,vorrebbe dire che hanno finito la benzina e non ci si può fare niente,la speranza è che non accada proprio questo,più che infortuni e altre robe. Finché c'è la potenza nelle gambe si può credere eccome allo scudetto.

L'importante è la mentalità e la voglia di fare bene,l'essere sempre sul pezzo, e quello al Milan c'è. Una squadra compatta soprattutto fuori dal campo,tutti si aiutano a vicenda,abbiamo un leader carismatico e un buon allenatore. 

All'inizio ero pessimista anch'io,ma la vittoria con la Lazio è un segnale molto chiaro. Negli anni in cui eravamo una squadra senza ne capo ne coda, non avremmo MAI vinto una partita così, ma neanche VOLENDO,è questo che dovete capire. C'è una differenza abissale di mentalità ,e questo può essere un fattore determinante, ricordiamoci della prima juve di conte, che era nettamente inferiore al Milan dell'epoca,eppure con fame e voglia ha ottenuto uno scudetto impensabile, dopo due settimi posti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ma avete visto come abbiamo battuto la Lazio?? Cioè una signora squadra???
> 
> Senza
> -ibra
> ...



No ma figurati, dovremmo vincerle tutte e FACILMENTE, gestendo in surplace, e tutto questo senza i nostri giocatori chiave.

Gli altri invece sono squadre fortissimi piene di gente fantastici perché inanellano dei periodi in cui ogni tiro che fanno va dentro e gli avversari per segnare devono votarsi all’Immacolata, tutto questo offrendo un gioco degno del Milan di Gattuso (che, lo ripeto, imbroccò ad inizio 2019 un periodo di culo totale in cui ogni tiro era goal e la nostra difesa sembrava una delle migliori d’Europa https://www.milanworld.net/milan-miglior-difesa-deuropa-con-almeno-5-partite-nel-2019-a-vt72850.html , infatti facemmo sei vittorie consecutive arrivando a -4 dal Napoli di Carletto secondo in classifica).



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Bellissima questa descrizione della grandezza di una squadra. Bravo.



Si Diablo, però io una grande squadra che esce ai gironi in CL da ultima in classifica dopo essere uscita ai gironi anche i due anni precedenti non l’ho mai vista, ma proprio mai eh.

Quindi diciamo che se questa Inter è una grande squadra fa proprio di tutto per non sembrarlo.

E diciamo anche che è leggermente improbabile che tutto gli continui a girare liscio come l’olio come nelle ultime sette, dove avrebbero meritato di vincerne 3 a malapena.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, dovremmo vincerle tutte e FACILMENTE, gestendo in surplace, e tutto questo senza i nostri giocatori chiave.
> 
> Gli altri invece sono squadre fortissimi piene di gente fantastici perché inanellano dei periodi in cui ogni tiro che fanno va dentro e gli avversari per segnare devono votarsi all’Immacolata, tutto questo offrendo un gioco degno del Milan di Gattuso (che, lo ripeto, imbroccò ad inizio 2019 un periodo di culo totale in cui ogni tiro era goal e la nostra difesa sembrava una delle migliori d’Europa https://www.milanworld.net/milan-miglior-difesa-deuropa-con-almeno-5-partite-nel-2019-a-vt72850.html , infatti facemmo sei vittorie consecutive arrivando a -4 dal Napoli di Carletto secondo in classifica).
> 
> ...



Non mi riferivo all'inter quanto proprio alla descrizione di grande squadra in modo breve e conciso.

L'inter beh... che dire? #anala.
Campioni d'italia 2020-2021.
E chi li batte? Scoppiano di salute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poche, pochissime. Stiamo andando a mille per esser primi. L'Inter seconda passeggiando, la Juve pure sta ancora passeggiando. Non abbiamo la giusta profondità della rosa. Ad agosto avessimo preso Bakayoko, Jovic ed un centrale dietro sarebbe stata un'altra cosa. Ed anche in questo mercato non faremo nulla. Il nostro obiettivo è far crescere tutti questi giovani, di valore e di prezzo, ed andare in CL...nello scudetto non ci credono in primis i nostri dirigenti, sono convinti che se arriva bene, altrimenti lo scopo non è quello.



quoto.
15-20%


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Non mi riferivo all'inter quanto proprio alla descrizione di grande squadra in modo breve e conciso.
> *
> L'inter beh... che dire? #anala.
> Campioni d'italia 2020-2021.
> E chi li batte? Scoppiano di salute.



Per il boldato: appunto, ma se una squadra che grande non è manco per il quarzo (a meno che una grande squadra possa uscire da ultima in classifica nei gironi Champions) per un periodo si comporta come tale beh, è lecito pensare che prima o poi i nodi verranno al pettine. 

Per quanto riguarda il Milan, se il Milan potesse fare quanto detto sopra senza i titolari (cioè, se potesse gestire per 70 minuti e vincere gli ultimi 20 giocando senza i perni dei tre reparti, perché in tale situazione noi abbiamo giocato nell’ultimo mese e mezzo) non sarebbe una grande squadra, sarebbe una squadra leggendaria, letteralmente. Vedremo quando avremo tutti i titolari per un numero decente di partite se avremo bisogno di giocare a 1000 per vincere oppure no.

Sul resto hai già detto tutto tu. #finoalconcime


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Per me non abbiamo alcuna possibilità: troppo forte l’Inter, una squadra trascendentale che è giustamente conosciuta come “La Prima Squadra di Milano”. Hanno poi un Conte più in forma di Annibale a Zama ...


----------



## Lambro (31 Dicembre 2020)

Reali possibilità intorno al 10% credo, forse esagero.
Inter 80% Juve 10%

Speriamo di mantenere un buon livello anche in primavera per poter centrare l'obbiettivo Champions, mi riterrei molto felice di questa cosa.

Non lo dico per cabala, ho intravisto cose superiori in altre squadre, organizzazioni di gioco più ampie, a noi ci sta dicendo bene ma abbiamo vuoti esagerati durante le partite, facilmente succede che qualcuno dei nostri vista anche l'età non sia propriamente in partita.
Noi abbiamo entusiasmo e frizzantezza, abbiamo 3 top players che possono sempre farti la giocata decisiva, Gigio Ibra Theo, ma abbiamo mancanze in una rosa che per vincere deve essere ampia , ampissima.
Speriamo in primavera , quando avremo si spera ben 3 competizioni a cui partecipare, che gli infortuni ci vogliano bene, perchè fin'ora c'han voluto malissimo, e speriamo che a gennaio Maldini ci compri qualcuno per impinguare la rosa di elementi affidabili almeno.
Detto questo se vinciamo vado nudo in giro per la città eh, sia ben chiaro che ci credo ed il mio cuore ci vuole credere ,ma siamo realisti suvvia, sarebbe un mezzo miracolo, l'Inter gioca male ma intanto non avrà le coppe , ha una rosa ampia e risolverà un grosso enigma come quello di Eriksen buttando dentro il Papu (a sua volta n'altro enigma nel 352 contiano a dire il vero)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Reali possibilità intorno al 10% credo, forse esagero.
> Inter 80% Juve 10%
> 
> Speriamo di mantenere un buon livello anche in primavera per poter centrare l'obbiettivo Champions, mi riterrei molto felice di questa cosa.
> ...



Lambro, per me puoi anche darci lo 0,5% di probabilità di vincere lo scudetto, ma parlare di “obiettivo Champions” come se fosse ancora in discussione penso sia esagerato.

Non c’entrare manco la CL vorrebbe dire che sarebbero tutti da cacciare, ma proprio tutti (e poi sarebbe anche da spiegare come una squadra che nel 2020 ha fatto 79 punti in 35 partite potrebbe crollare fino al punto di non raggiungere la CL, perché sarebbe roba da ufficio inchieste per me. Matematica alla mano per rimanere fuori dovremmo cominciare ad avere la media punti di Montella o addirittura del Milan di Sinisa).

Riguardo al resto, ti chiedo: le squadre che reputi superiori, con trame di gioco migliori, hanno giocato mesi senza il miglior difensore, il miglior centrocampista e il miglior attaccante + vari altri infortuni? Perché sarei davvero curioso di vedere queste squadre senza i loro uomini migliori, costantemente, per vedere cosa farebbero, sia per risultati che per gioco.

Poi sul “ci sta dicendo bene”, quando la formazione titolare l’abbiamo potuta schierare solo a Napoli e abbiamo pareggiato partite giocando con la squadra B e prendendo 4 pali, sono sbottato a ridere fragorosamente, e penso che fosse anche il tuo obiettivo, suscitare ilarità, perché non potevi essere serio quando lo scrivevi.


----------



## Lambro (31 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lambro, per me puoi anche darci lo 0,5% di probabilità di vincere lo scudetto, ma parlare di “obiettivo Champions” come se fosse ancora in discussione penso sia esagerato.
> 
> Non c’entrare manco la CL vorrebbe dire che sarebbero tutti da cacciare, ma proprio tutti (e poi sarebbe anche da spiegare come una squadra che nel 2020 ha fatto 79 punti in 35 partite potrebbe crollare fino al punto di non raggiungere la CL, perché sarebbe roba da ufficio inchieste per me. Matematica alla mano per rimanere fuori dovremmo cominciare ad avere la media punti di Montella o addirittura del Milan di Sinisa).
> 
> ...



Lo sai, se mi espongo troppo poi ho una fottuta paura di prenderlo nell'anoderet 
Quindi, ripeto, ci sono squadre più organizzate, con calcio migliore con possibilità più ampie etc etc etc.

Io dopo Istanbul soffro di una sindrome ormai irrimediabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo lo 0,17% di possibilità di vincere il campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Lo sai, se mi espongo troppo poi ho una fottuta paura di prenderlo nell'anoderet
> Quindi, ripeto, ci sono squadre più organizzate, con calcio migliore con possibilità più ampie etc etc etc.
> 
> Io dopo Istanbul soffro di una sindrome ormai irrimediabile.



No vabbè se è scaramanzia non solo ti capisco ma ti condivido in pieno. “Temevo” fosse un post interamente e puramente “calcistico”, ecco, e in tal caso alcune cose avrebbero stonato non poco, ma appunto se l’intenzione era quella da te detta...


----------



## Lambro (31 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No vabbè se è scaramanzia non solo ti capisco ma ti condivido in pieno. “Temevo” fosse un post interamente e puramente “calcistico”, ecco, e in tal caso alcune cose avrebbero stonato non poco, ma appunto se l’intenzione era quella da te detta...



Dopo "quella" partita nulla è più stato come prima, ho paura a gioire, ci mancava solo la var che non mi fa gioire nemmeno per un gol, in pratica è tutta una stramaledetta sofferenza dell'ozzac.
No cmq la mia disamina era tra il serio e il faceto, la troppa positività e la poca obbiettività portano sempre ad una sonora tranvata, io da quella fine del primo tempo dove agli amici dissi "attenzione che non è finita" mentre loro mi dicevano è fatta è finita abbiamo dominato, io da quella roba non mi sono mai piu' ripreso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dopo "quella" partita nulla è più stato come prima, ho paura a gioire, ci mancava solo la var che non mi fa gioire nemmeno per un gol, in pratica è tutta una stramaledetta sofferenza dell'ozzac.
> No cmq la mia disamina era tra il serio e il faceto, la troppa positività e la poca obbiettività portano sempre ad una sonora tranvata, io da quella fine del primo tempo dove agli amici dissi "attenzione che non è finita" mentre loro mi dicevano è fatta è finita abbiamo dominato, io da quella roba non mi sono mai piu' ripreso.



Io ero ad Istanbul, quindi figuriamoci se non ti capisco. 

Diciamo che quest’anno, per come si sono messe le cose, per il calcio e i punti espressi in tutto il 2020 e per il fieno che abbiamo già messo in cascina in questo 2020/2021 in sole 14 giornate, perdere addirittura la qualificazione CL sarebbe paragonabile alla disfatta di Istanbul, anzi peggiore, perché veniamo da un buio totale di otto lunghissimi anni e perché nel 2021 arriverà l’SA quadriennale, che senza il cuscinetto dei ricavi della Champions (che ci permetterebbero di continuare a crescere comunque) sarebbe un bagno di sangue e un “sigillo” di mediocrità sul prossimo quinquennio (come se gli otto anni passati non fossero bastati)l perché non potremmo investire e, anzi, dovremmo indebolire la squadra per i conti cedendo dei big.

Posso capire quindi il tuo essere prudente, visto che arrivare come minimo tra le prime quattro quest’anno cambierebbe la nostra storia totalmente, proprio la nostra storia del prossimo decennio e forse dei prossimi decenni.

Non esageriamo però. 

Prudenza si, tafazzismo no.


----------



## bmb (31 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo lo 0,17% di possibilità di vincere il campionato.



Comunque più del mio 0,1. Stai diventando troppo ottimista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque più del mio 0,1. Stai diventando troppo ottimista.



Ha messo un 17...

Sappiamo bene quanto sia sfigato il numero 17.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque più del mio 0,1. Stai diventando troppo ottimista.



Mi sono allargato


----------



## Davidoff (1 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo quello che ho visto negli ultimi due mesi direi zero, purtroppo. Non si può pensare di vincere un campionato se ti mancano per la maggior parte delle partite 3-4 dei tuoi 5-6 giocatori migliori, non siamo ancora a quel livello. Per capire quanto influiscano gli infortuni basta guardare il Liverpool, quest'anno sono più flagellati di noi e difatti, pur essendo secondo me nettamente la squadra più forte, si ritrovano potenzialmente a pari punti con lo United.

Se la Glande Inda avesse la stessa nostra sfiga faticherebbe ad entrare in EL, così invece vinceranno abbastanza facilmente. Capisco chi dice che giocano male, convertono i pochi tiri in gol eccetera, sta di fatto che vincono e mettono punti in cascina, si sono risollevati dopo la batosta della CL, non hanno le coppe e hanno una rosa più profonda.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inter sta passeggiando dove, che stanno vincendo di culo e di episodi?
> 
> Se arriverà il solito (che arriva tutti gli anni, per loro) calo invernale ci sarà da ridere.
> 
> ...



Per te arriverà il calo alla sfinter??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Ad oggi le mie percentuali sono:
Inter 40%
Juventus 25%
Milan 20%
Napoli 10%
Roma 3%
Atalanta 1% 
Lazio 1%


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Per te arriverà il calo alla sfinter??



È arrivato tutti gli anni, in inverno, penso arriverà anche quest’anno. Più che altro escludo che possano continuare a vincere così tanto giocando così da schifo e convertendo in goal il 95% delle occasioni con gli avversari che devono tirare 7 volte per metterne dentro uno. 

L’Inter, sia dal punto di vista di ciò che accade sul campo che fuori dal campo (infortuni ecc), sta attraversando un periodo in cui sta vivendo una legge di Murphy al contrario, se qualcosa gli può andar bene ci andrà.

Ma finirà, oh se finirà.

Detto questo, le mie percentuali per lo scudetto tralasciando la scaramanzia (e contando sul fatto che il periodo di culo estremo della Sfinter abbinato a noi che coi giocatori sembriamo i Marines appena sbarcati ad Omaha Beach durante il D-DAY non potrà continuare fino a fine campionato)

Inter 40%

Milan 35%

Juventus 25%

Le altre non le considero nemmeno.

E c’è da dire una cosa: i gobbi potranno mantenere tale percentuale solo se chiuderanno il girone d’andata a 42 punti (ossia vincendo tutte e 6 le partite che gli rimangono, compresi gli scontri diretti con noi, Napoli nella partita che va recuperata e Inter), perché se dovessero chiudere con un molto più realistico (per quanto mostrato finora) punteggio di 36 a fine girone d’andata allora per me sarebbe finita per loro.

Perché banalmente non hanno la forza per fare un girone di ritorno da 47/50 punti (girone che dovrebbero fare per vincere lo scudetto se chiudessero l’andata a 35/36, e questo assumendo che Inter e Milan calino, perché se dovessero continuare su questo passo la quota scudetto arriverebbe a 90 punti, altro che 83/85).

Un girone da 47/50 punti era roba da Ndranghetus allegriana, questa Ndranghetus non ha né gli uomini né la compattezza per riprodurlo, ed è una Juve che è tutto fuorché squadra, vince solo grazie ai colpi estemporanei dei singoli, sono un’accozzaglia anarchica.

L’unico modo che hanno per mantenere qualche speranza di scudetto è arrivare al giro di boa con oltre 40 punti.


----------



## koti (1 Gennaio 2021)

Serve un improbabile allineamento dei pianeti, quasi miracoloso: pochi infortuni con Ibra integro da qui a maggio; Rebic in versione girone di ritorno della passata stagione, ad oggi quello che dovrebbe essere il nostro Lautaro/Morata vanta lo score di una rete; ritrovare la solidità difensiva senza prendere 2 gol a partita dal Genoa o dal Parma di turno; Juve e Inter che mantengono una media punti umana, diciamo non oltre gli 85 punti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Serve un improbabile allineamento dei pianeti, quasi miracoloso: pochi infortuni con Ibra integro da qui a maggio; Rebic in versione girone di ritorno della passata stagione, ad oggi quello che dovrebbe essere il nostro Lautaro/Morata vanta lo score di una rete; ritrovare la solidità difensiva senza prendere 2 gol a partita dal Genoa o dal Parma di turno; Juve e Inter che mantengono una media punti umana, diciamo non oltre gli 85 punti.



Se la Juve non vince TUTTE le partite che le rimangono da qui a fine girone d’andata (compresi tre scontri diretti) servirà a lei l’allineamento di pianeti per fare 85 punti (a meno che qualcuno non pensi che quella banda di musica lì possa fare un ritorno da 50 punti, no perché ditemelo se siamo su scherzi a parte  ).

Per il resto più che allineamento dei pianeti abbiamo bisogno di un ritorno alla normalità, in quanto:

1. Penso che pure Maldini a 52 anni potrebbe fare più di 6 partite a girone di campionato, quindi mi aspetto che Zlatan “abbia già dato” a livello di infortuni, a giudicare dalle prestazioni non può essere del tutto marcio fisicamente, certo anche lui dovrà evitare idiozie come pretendere di giocarle tutte comprese EL e coppa Italia, e lì basta un minimo di cervello per capire (e infatti probabilmente non si sarebbe infortunato così gravemente se non avesse giocato troppo, ma qui c’era chi diceva che per lui fare 60 minuti in EL fosse come un allenamento).

2. Avere costantemente fuori mezza squadra titolare, e coincidenzialmente sempre i più importanti, per infortunio (mentre quella sega di Romagnoli, rientrata la quale, da metà Ottobre in poi, prendiamo due reti a partita, sta sempre benissimo), è del tutto anormale per la squadra più giovane d’Europa.


----------



## koti (1 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se la Juve non vince TUTTE le partite che le rimangono da qui a fine girone d’andata (compresi tre scontri diretti) servirà a lei l’allineamento di pianeti per fare 85 punti (a meno che qualcuno non pensi che quella banda di musica lì possa fare un ritorno da 50 punti, no perché ditemelo se siamo su scherzi a parte  ).
> 
> Per il resto più che allineamento dei pianeti abbiamo bisogno di un ritorno alla normalità, in quanto:
> 
> ...



La Juve dovrebbe vincere gli scontri diretti con le milanesi e fare un filotto importante di vittorie. Abbastanza improbabile anche secondo me, nonostante abbia la rosa più forte, considerato che ad oggi sono sempre stati molto discontinui, per dire non sono mai andati oltre due partite vinte di fila. Dovrebbero cambiare rotta completamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve dovrebbe vincere gli scontri diretti con le milanesi e fare un filotto importante di vittorie. Abbastanza improbabile anche secondo me, nonostante abbia la rosa più forte, considerato che ad oggi sono sempre stati molto discontinui, per dire non sono mai andati oltre due partite vinte di fila. Dovrebbero cambiare rotta completamente.



Assolutamente. 

Poi sulla rosa più forte si può discutere (ad esempio come centrocampo sono da EL per me; sono ottimi nei centrali difensivi e in attacco, tutto sommato, ma non sono assolutamente “completi”, imho), ma se chiudono ai punti che ho pronosticato per loro a fine girone d’andata (ossia 36, e sarebbe già tanto considerato quanto mostrato fino ad ora) sarà finita per loro. Finita.


----------



## Pipita9 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Sembra solo a me che le nostre probabilità di vittoria finale aumentano?


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



No no lo scudetto è un duello tra Juve e Inter


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Per me Inter 45% Juve 45% Milan 10%


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Io dico: 

30% Inter
25% Napoli
25% Milan
20% Juve


----------



## hiei87 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Non è tanto difficile prevedere chi vince i campionati in Italia. Direi juventus 99% e inter 1%. Se li avessimo battuti nello scontro diretto e lo stesso avesse fatto l'inter, li avremmo eliminati dalla corsa scudetto e ce la saremmo giocata alla pari.


----------



## Djerry (12 Gennaio 2021)

Visualizzo un campionato atipico.

Per le caratteristiche delle singole squadre e le gerarchie che si sono create, io vedo ad aprile anche 4-5 squadre ancora in lotta, come non capitava da tempo.

Rose alla mano, checché ne dicano deliranti commentatori, Juventus, Inter e Napoli sono nettamente sopra tutte le altre.

Per impianto di gioco poi veniva l'Atalanta, ma c'è poco da farci: noi abbiamo raggiunto uno standard valorizzatore tramite il quale non solo tutti rendono nel nostro 4231, ma soprattutto gli avversari pur sapendo come giochiamo vengono messi sotto, nel ritmo come nel gioco. Siamo un Atalanta di lusso per metodo di formazione, con Ibra al posto del Papu.
E poi c'è la Roma che si sta ormai consacrando.

Per me quelle sei squadre non molleranno anche perché tutte si giocano l'accesso alla Champions. E questo si rifletterà sulla quota Scudetto che si abbasserà leggermente (come già l'anno scorso) e schiaccerà le prime 5, con la quinta che la prenderà in quel posto.
Finirà così:
1°: 82 punti
2°: 81 punti
3°: 79 punti
4°: 78 punti
5°: 77 punti
6°: 72 punti

Quindi vincere lo scudetto è più "facile", ma così come essere in lotta per vincerlo e finire quinti. E vale per tutte quelle, due squadre piangeranno a giugno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2021)

Inter 40%
Juve 30%
Milan 15%
Atalanta 10%
Roma 5%

Metto il Milan al 15% solo perché sul lungo periodo siamo veramente indecifrabili


----------



## mark (12 Gennaio 2021)

Inter 35%, Juve 35%, Milan 15%, Roma 10%, Atalanta 5%.


----------



## kipstar (12 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> inter 45%
> juve 30%
> milan 25%
> al netto di sfighe, infortuni e covid.
> Non sono scaramantico perché al momento non vale la pena esserlo a mio avviso. Poi la palla è rotonda e così via.....



al momento ribadisco. ma molto potrebbe cambiare dopo inter-giuve......soprattutto se vince l'inter....


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2021)

è una corsa tra i cugini sfigati e i carcerati, noi siamo solo semplici spettatori


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2021)

La Juve vincendo contro noi e Sassuolo si è rilanciata parecchio, considerati anche i passi falsi dell'Inter.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Milan 50%
Inter 25%
Juve 25%


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Visualizzo un campionato atipico.
> 
> Per le caratteristiche delle singole squadre e le gerarchie che si sono create, io vedo ad aprile anche 4-5 squadre ancora in lotta, come non capitava da tempo.
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo onestamente..anche ammettendo le tue quote, l'atalanta può finire il girone d'andata a 39 punti massimo, idem il Napoli..sinceramente io non me le vedo poi a fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno..sono numeri da squadrone, probabilmente non li faremo nemmeno noi che abbiamo rasentato la perfezione..
Io vedo invece che una prima selezione si sta creando, stiamo iniziando a fiaccare la concorrenza che in media perde punti ogni 2/3 gare..se finissimo il girone d'andata a 44 punti a meno di un crollo verticale nel girone di ritorno non vedo come potremmo rimanere fuori dalla CL..ci "basterebbero" 35 punti nel girone di ritorno, che abbiamo fatto in 14 partite..

Per me c'è un solco, per il campionato vedo Inter, Juve e Milan come uniche in lotta fino alla fine, in rigoroso ordine di vantaggio (50% inter, 35% Juve; 15% noi)..poi vedo le altre 3 a giocarsi il 4° posto, Roma favorita, Napoli e Atalanta un pelo dietro salvo crolli dei capitolini o exploit di una delle altre due con girone di ritorno da 40 o passa punti

La Lazio la vedo fuori, sono a -12 da noi, a -6 dalla Roma..giusto vincendo il derby li vedo rientrare in corsa..ma a quel punto le prime 3 salutano tutti


----------



## Djerry (12 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo onestamente..anche ammettendo le tue quote, l'atalanta può finire il girone d'andata a 39 punti massimo, idem il Napoli..sinceramente io non me le vedo poi a fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno..sono numeri da squadrone, probabilmente non li faremo nemmeno noi che abbiamo rasentato la perfezione..
> Io vedo invece che una prima selezione si sta creando, stiamo iniziando a fiaccare la concorrenza che in media perde punti ogni 2/3 gare..se finissimo il girone d'andata a 44 punti a meno di un crollo verticale nel girone di ritorno non vedo come potremmo rimanere fuori dalla CL..ci "basterebbero" 35 punti nel girone di ritorno, che abbiamo fatto in 14 partite..
> 
> Per me c'è un solco, per il campionato vedo Inter, Juve e Milan come uniche in lotta fino alla fine, in rigoroso ordine di vantaggio (50% inter, 35% Juve; 15% noi)..poi vedo le altre 3 a giocarsi il 4° posto, Roma favorita, Napoli e Atalanta un pelo dietro salvo crolli dei capitolini o exploit di una delle altre due con girone di ritorno da 40 o passa punti
> ...



Ma il tuo discorso non è incompatibile col mio, è sottinteso che noi col tesoretto del girone di andata abbiamo una riserva importante per il girone di ritorno e siamo più candidati a non essere la quinta che la prende in quel posto.

Io però intravedo eccome che un paio delle tre grandi (Juventus, Inter, Napoli) faccia il girone di ritorno da 45 punti. Per altro già potrebbero chiudere l'andata sopra i 40 e mi pare oggettivo che in queste 17 gare abbiano scialacquato parecchio (Juve e Napoli più dei cugini).

L'Atalanta mi sembra entrata in quella fase in cui non si ferma facilmente, ma poi Gasperini è fesso ed inizia a fare il fenomeno con la Champions, quindi si fermeranno alla lotta per il quarto posto. Ma se ci battono, sono a -3.

Concordo sulla Lazio fuori, non tanto perché il distacco è enorme, ma perché sono troppe e troppo forti le 6 squadre che deve rincorrere. E deve sorpassarne tre, impossibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Milan 50%
> Inter 25%
> Juve 25%



Quando una squadra fa ciò che abbiamo fatto noi pur essendo costretta a schierare 4 o 5 riserve a partita regolarmente per tutto il girone d’andata e pur avendo il proprio giocatore più importante fuori 11 partite su 17 non c’è altro da dire. È una dimostrazione di forza impressionante. 

Sarebbe stata in grado, l’Inda, con Lukaku fuori 11 partite su 17 di essere dove è adesso? Mai nella vita, figuriamoci se avesse avuto fuori per tante partite pure De Vrij e Barella. Sarebbe poco sopra la Lazio, se avesse avuto una situazione come la nostra.

Idem i gobbi. Con buona pace della “carta” e dell’opinione comune che le reputa due corazzate mentre pare che il Milan, dopo un anno da 106 goal (in tutte le partite ufficiali, considerando anche l’EL) e 79 punti in 35 partite in Serie A sia il Chievo di Del Neri.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo onestamente..anche ammettendo le tue quote, l'atalanta può finire il girone d'andata a 39 punti massimo, idem il Napoli..sinceramente io non me le vedo poi a fare 45 punti nel girone di ritorno..sono numeri da squadrone, probabilmente non li faremo nemmeno noi che abbiamo rasentato la perfezione..
> Io vedo invece che una prima selezione si sta creando, stiamo iniziando a fiaccare la concorrenza che in media perde punti ogni 2/3 gare..se finissimo il girone d'andata a 44 punti a meno di un crollo verticale nel girone di ritorno non vedo come potremmo rimanere fuori dalla CL..ci "basterebbero" 35 punti nel girone di ritorno, che abbiamo fatto in 14 partite..
> 
> Per me c'è un solco, per il campionato vedo Inter, Juve e Milan come uniche in lotta fino alla fine, in rigoroso ordine di vantaggio (50% inter, 35% Juve; 15% noi)..poi vedo le altre 3 a giocarsi il 4° posto, Roma favorita, Napoli e Atalanta un pelo dietro salvo crolli dei capitolini o exploit di una delle altre due con girone di ritorno da 40 o passa punti
> ...



Non concordo con le percentuali ma sul resto del discorso si.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il tuo discorso non è incompatibile col mio, è sottinteso che noi col tesoretto del girone di andata abbiamo una riserva importante per il girone di ritorno e siamo più candidati a non essere la quinta che la prende in quel posto.
> 
> Io però intravedo eccome che un paio delle tre grandi (Juventus, Inter, Napoli) faccia il girone di ritorno da 45 punti. Per altro già potrebbero chiudere l'andata sopra i 40 e mi pare oggettivo che in queste 17 gare abbiano scialacquato parecchio (Juve e Napoli più dei cugini).
> 
> ...



Comunque se avremo la fortuna di poter schierare i titolari, nel girone di ritorno, invece di andare in giro col Milan B, per me possiamo fare tranquillamente 44/45 punti pure al ritorno.

Ci basterebbe avere una situazione “normale” sul fronte indisponibili, invece che essere costretti a giocare per mesi senza i cardini dei tre reparti.

P.s: il Napoli secondo me è molto sopravvalutato, ma ne riparleremo a fine anno.


----------



## darden (12 Gennaio 2021)

Juve 40% 
Inter 30%
Milan 30%

Il peso delle ladrate secondo me vale almeno un 10%
La distanza tra inter e milan di un solo punto ci mette allo stesso livello, secondo me il loro culo (squadra sempre completa, covid free..) viene bilanciato dal nostro gioco


----------



## Djerry (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque se avremo la fortuna di poter schierare i titolari, nel girone di ritorno, invece di andare in giro col Milan B, per me possiamo fare tranquillamente 44/45 punti pure al ritorno.
> 
> Ci basterebbe avere una situazione “normale” sul fronte indisponibili, invece che essere costretti a giocare per mesi senza i cardini dei tre reparti.



Caro amico, con 44 punti nel girone di ritorno e 4 punti nelle prossime due gare, qui lo dico:
Milan campione d'Italia 

La scaramanzia è dei deboli, con 88 punti si vince lo Scudetto 2020/2021.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Juve 40%
> Inter 30%
> Milan 30%
> 
> ...



Sulla Juve secondo me bisogna vedere a quanti punti finiranno il girone d’andata. Per me se non battono sia Inda che Napoli le loro possibilità caleranno moltissimo. 

Anche perché hanno un centrocampo da Europa League, senza esagerare, e sono una squadra di battitori liberi, anarchici, non hanno un gioco, vincono con le intuizioni dei singoli e basta. E le intuizioni dei singoli difficilmente bastano, specie quando le concorrenti non sono l’Inda di Thohir o la Rometta. Non ce li vedo a fare un girone di ritorno da pigliatutto anche per questa ragione.

Sull’Inter direi che un anno di campo abbia chiarito il valore delle due squadre. Si dice sempre che il “bello” dei campionati è che essendo lunghi danno valutazioni sincere sul valore delle rose, perché una squadra non può overpeformare per degli anni interi, e direi che, a tal proposito, con quanto fatto e visto dopo la chiusura del 2019, da un anno a questa parte, possiamo trarre qualche conclusione importante. 

Poi io covo sempre il sogno di vedere l’Inda perdere Lukaku per 6 o 7 partite di campionato insieme a De Vrij e Barella per altre 4 o 5 a testa, situazione paragonabile a quanto successo a noi nel girone d’andata (+ varie altre assenze), per vedere dove finirebbe quella grande, immensa, corazzata. 



Djerry ha scritto:


> Caro amico, con 44 punti nel girone di ritorno e 4 punti nelle prossime due gare, qui lo dico:
> Milan campione d'Italia
> 
> La scaramanzia è dei deboli, con 88 punti si vince lo Scudetto 2020/2021.



Che con quel punteggio lo si vinca quest’anno ho zero dubbi. 

I dubbi semmai sono sulla possibilità di farli, ma su questo per me inciderà molto la questione indisponibili, come ho detto, mi auguro un girone di ritorno in cui l’11 schierato a Napoli non diventi un qualcosa di più mitologico dei Nephilim, perché attualmente lo è (visto che abbiamo visto tale formazione una sola volta). 

Facciamo scendere in campo il “Milan tipo” almeno una dozzina di volte nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non concordo con le percentuali ma sul resto del discorso si.



Le percentuali riflettono un mix di scaramanzia e onestà: non siamo ancora stati testati su 38 partite ne su come reagiremo in primavera se le partite saranno cruciali..


----------



## wildfrank (12 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no lo scudetto è un duello tra Juve e Inter



Birbone.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le percentuali riflettono un mix di scaramanzia e onestà: non siamo ancora stati testati su 38 partite ne su come reagiremo in primavera se le partite saranno cruciali..



In teoria sul lungo siamo testati eccome, visti i risultati del 2020, ma concordo che la stagione sia un’altra cosa rispetto all’anno solare (anche se due gironi di fila da oltre 40 punti per me qualche indicazione importante la danno, anzi più di qualche). Più che altro a me preoccupa una certa mentalità eccessivamente irrealistica di Pioli, perché se non condivido l’animo perdente di chi ci dà già (e non per scaramanzia, perché chi lo fa per scaramanzia è altra cosa) per spacciati in campionato, paventando addirittura dei quinti posti, bisogna anche essere coscienti che con questa rosa pensare di andare in fondo a campionato, EL e coppa Italia rimanendo competitivi in tutte e tre le competizioni va ben oltre la follia. 

Quindi bisognerà fare scelte precise anche lì. Perché io io ancora negli occhi quanto successo a Thiago nel 2012, infortunato per un’inutile semifinale di coppa Italia e poi indisponibile nel resto del campionato, con le conseguenze che sappiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il tuo discorso non è incompatibile col mio, è sottinteso che noi col tesoretto del girone di andata abbiamo una riserva importante per il girone di ritorno e siamo più candidati a non essere la quinta che la prende in quel posto.
> 
> Io però intravedo eccome che un paio delle tre grandi (Juventus, Inter, Napoli) faccia il girone di ritorno da 45 punti. Per altro già potrebbero chiudere l'andata sopra i 40 e mi pare oggettivo che in queste 17 gare abbiano scialacquato parecchio (Juve e Napoli più dei cugini).
> 
> ...



Sto Napoli di rino che perde con lo spezia e tutti gli scontri diretti fino ad ora giocati non so perché lo si voglia dipingere come uno squadrone...mah..

Inter e Juve hanno nelle corde i 45 punti, la Juve se CR7 sta bene (è 20gg che gioca bene una gara si e una no) l'inter se registra del tutto la difesa..anche se comunque 45 sono tanti eh...loro però non hanno le coppe..

Noi dobbiamo continuare come stiamo facendo..parliamo di sprecare punti? Noi come giudichiamo i pareggi con la roma (furto) e i pareggi con Parma e Verona, gare assurde dove abbiamo dominato e siamo finiti sotto 2-0 coi primi due tiracci subiti..e non dimentichiamo mai gli infortuni..

Per me la vera incognita è la nostra tenuta, ad oggi siamo primi strameritatamene..

sulla lotta CL io spero restino fuori i gobbi ma è impossibile, quindi spero andiamo noi, inter, juve e roma..out napoli e atalanta


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In teoria sul lungo siamo testati eccome, visti i risultati del 2020, ma concordo che la stagione sia un’altra cosa rispetto all’anno solare (anche se due gironi di fila da oltre 40 punti per me qualche indicazione importante la danno, anzi più di qualche). Più che altro a me preoccupa una certa mentalità eccessivamente irrealistica di Pioli, perché se non condivido l’animo perdente di chi ci dà già (e non per scaramanzia, perché chi lo fa per scaramanzia è altra cosa) per spacciati in campionato, paventando addirittura dei quinti posti, bisogna anche essere coscienti che con questa rosa pensare di andare in fondo a campionato, EL e coppa Italia rimanendo competitivi in tutte e tre le competizioni va ben oltre la follia.
> 
> Quindi bisognerà fare scelte precise anche lì. Perché io io ancora negli occhi quanto successo a Thiago nel 2012, infortunato per un’inutile semifinale di coppa Italia e poi indisponibile nel resto del campionato, con le conseguenze che sappiamo.



Mi pare che stasera il turn over ci sia..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che stasera il turn over ci sia..



Stasera si, il problema sarà il prosieguo, se passeremo (discorso parzialmente estendibile anche all’EL, perché se penseremo di schierare Ibra con continuità sia in campionato che in EL Ibra è destinato a fare la fine fatta a Napoli, e non solo lui. Comunque l’EL è già altra roba rispetto alla Coppa Birra Moretti). 

Che poi è la ragione per la quale, anche se è brutto da dire, non so per chi tifare stasera.


----------



## danjr (12 Gennaio 2021)

15 %


----------



## Davidoff (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stasera si, il problema sarà il prosieguo, se passeremo (discorso parzialmente estendibile anche all’EL, perché se penseremo di schierare Ibra con continuità sia in campionato che in EL Ibra è destinato a fare la fine fatta a Napoli, e non solo lui. Comunque l’EL è già altra roba rispetto alla Coppa Birra Moretti).
> 
> Che poi è la ragione per la quale, anche se è brutto da dire, non so per chi tifare stasera.



Non scherziamo, stasera bisogna vincere anche con le riserve. Secondo me meglio rimanere in corsa anche in Coppa Italia, per quanto sia una coppetta è sempre un trofeo e una squadra giovane come la nostra ha bisogno di certezze per crescere, non mi farebbe affatto schifo vincerla. 

Per il campionato, Inda e ladri sono i favoriti, noi possiamo dire la nostra solo se la sfiga smette di perseguitarci con gli infortunati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, stasera bisogna vincere anche con le riserve. Secondo me meglio rimanere in corsa anche in Coppa Italia, per quanto sia una coppetta è sempre un trofeo e una squadra giovane come la nostra ha bisogno di certezze per crescere, non mi farebbe affatto schifo vincerla.
> 
> Per il campionato, Inda e ladri sono i favoriti, noi possiamo dire la nostra solo se la sfiga smette di perseguitarci con gli infortunati.



Cominciamo poi a far giocare (perché questo succederà, se passeremo il turno) i titolari anche in Coppa Italia, oltre che in campionato e in EL (pure lì ahimè temo che bisognerà fare qualche scelta, ad esempio la Stella Rossa arriva inframmezzata proprio dalle partite di campionato con Inda e Riomma), e saremo noi stessi a chiamarci la sfiga addosso.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo una probabilità pari allo 0,27%


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Evitando il discorso di scaramanzia ecc. Il Milan può ambire allo scudetto con la rosa al completo sì.. ma il problema rimane 1.. e non sono gli infortuni. Ma quella maledetta EL. Usciamo contro la squadra di Dracula, ci sono ottime possibilità. Inoltre il rischio di incontrare ai quarti tipo una squadra blasonata tipo United e Totocoso. E che fai? Sei costretto a schierare tutti i titolari per ovvi motivi devi giocartela contro queste squadre per una questione d'immagine.

Secondo me, se vogliamo arrivare ad Aprile e giocacela dobbiamo fare Arakiri contro la squadra di Dracula. Poi oh capisco la storia dell'"onorare la competizione" però quando gli altri club lo fanno tutto ok mentre noi siamo quelli del seguiamo regole e siamo sportivi. Ok.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Evitando il discorso di scaramanzia ecc. Il Milan può ambire allo scudetto con la rosa al completo sì.. ma il problema rimane 1.. e non sono gli infortuni. Ma quella maledetta EL. Usciamo contro la squadra di Dracula, ci sono ottime possibilità. Inoltre il rischio di incontrare ai quarti tipo una squadra blasonata tipo United e Totocoso. E che fai? Sei costretto a schierare tutti i titolari per ovvi motivi devi giocartela contro queste squadre per una questione d'immagine.
> 
> Secondo me, se vogliamo arrivare ad Aprile e giocacela dobbiamo fare Arakiri contro la squadra di Dracula. Poi oh capisco la storia dell'"onorare la competizione" però quando gli altri club lo fanno tutto ok mentre noi siamo quelli del seguiamo regole e siamo sportivi. Ok.



Per me non lo vinciamo ugualmente lo scudetto, l'inter che ha avuto diverse difficoltà ha comunque i nostri stessi punti, dopo la vittoria di ieri sera tornerà un bel po' di entusiasmo nel loro spogliatoio. Noi siamo con i loro stessi punti facendo un campionato a detta di tutti incredibile fino ad ora. E' qui la differenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per me non lo vinciamo ugualmente lo scudetto, l'inter che ha avuto diverse difficoltà ha comunque i nostri stessi punti, dopo la vittoria di ieri sera tornerà un bel po' di entusiasmo nel loro spogliatoio. Noi siamo con i loro stessi punti facendo un campionato a detta di tutti incredibile fino ad ora. E' qui la differenza.



Lo scudetto è difficile ma dipende da noi..se faremo oltre 85 punti ce lo giocheremo fino alla fine..non crediamo che sta inter faccia oltre 90 punti..alla fine ieri hanno fatto un'ottima gara..ma la Juve è stat impresentabile..per il resto venivano da due partite mediocri pure loro..

Sarebbe bello un testa a testa..ad oggi noi abbiamo fatto il massimo anche perché abbiamo sempre avuto la rosa falcidiata..magari coi titolare 4 punti in più li avremmo...


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2021)

Molte se nel girone di ritorno almeno 10 partite le facciamo con la squadra titolare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per me non lo vinciamo ugualmente lo scudetto, l'inter che ha avuto diverse difficoltà ha comunque i nostri stessi punti, dopo la vittoria di ieri sera tornerà un bel po' di entusiasmo nel loro spogliatoio. Noi siamo con i loro stessi punti facendo un campionato a detta di tutti incredibile fino ad ora. E' qui la differenza.



Noi l’abbiamo fatto giocando con le riserve, loro hanno praticamente avuto i titolari sempre a disposizione e hanno il loro giocatore più forte che ha (letteralmente) più presenze del nostro allenatore. È qui la differenza.

Immaginiamo questa grande Inda avere problemi anche solo paragonabili ai nostri tra infortuni e COVID e pensiamo alla fine che farebbe, perché io una idea ce l’ho.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto è difficile ma dipende da noi..se faremo oltre 85 punti ce lo giocheremo fino alla fine..non crediamo che sta inter faccia oltre 90 punti..alla fine ieri hanno fatto un'ottima gara..ma la Juve è stat impresentabile..per il resto venivano da due partite mediocri pure loro..
> 
> Sarebbe bello un testa a testa..ad oggi noi abbiamo fatto il massimo anche perché abbiamo sempre avuto la rosa falcidiata..magari coi titolare 4 punti in più li avremmo...



Rosa falcidiata, record di pali e traverse, non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla. Per il resto l’Inda difficilmente farà più punti di quelli dello scorso anno, anzi in genere in questo periodo, tra la fine di Gennaio e la metà di Febbraio, inizia il calo, prima o dopo in genere a loro il calo inizia in questo periodo qui.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Evitando il discorso di scaramanzia ecc. Il Milan può ambire allo scudetto con la rosa al completo sì.. ma il problema rimane 1.. e non sono gli infortuni. Ma quella maledetta EL. Usciamo contro la squadra di Dracula, ci sono ottime possibilità. Inoltre il rischio di incontrare ai quarti tipo una squadra blasonata tipo United e Totocoso. E che fai? Sei costretto a schierare tutti i titolari per ovvi motivi devi giocartela contro queste squadre per una questione d'immagine.
> 
> Secondo me, se vogliamo arrivare ad Aprile e giocacela dobbiamo fare Arakiri contro la squadra di Dracula. Poi oh capisco la storia dell'"onorare la competizione" però quando gli altri club lo fanno tutto ok mentre noi siamo quelli del seguiamo regole e siamo sportivi. Ok.



mah io non sono d'accordo, per me dobbiamo provarci. Quest'anno in EL non ci sono poi questi grandi squadroni a parte le inglesi come Tottenham e United ma con un pò di fortuna magari non le incontri nemmeno e si autoeliminano. Insomma, rimane difficile, ma vincere un trofeo internazionale, giocarsi la Super Coppa Europea e qualificarsi in prima fascia per la prossima CL non sarebbe affatto male.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Gennaio 2021)

Se ci facciamo anche tutto il girone di ritorno con fuori, a ruota, tutti i giocatori migliori non abbiamo speranze. Si spera che a livello di assenze per covid/infortuni possiamo giocarcela più o meno alla pari, in questo modo avremmo buone possibilità.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2021)

Inter 40%
Milan 25%
Juventus 15%
Napoli 15%
Atalanta 5%


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rosa falcidiata, record di pali e traverse, non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla. Per il resto l’Inda difficilmente farà più punti di quelli dello scorso anno, anzi in genere in questo periodo, tra la fine di Gennaio e la metà di Febbraio, inizia il calo, prima o dopo in genere a loro il calo inizia in questo periodo qui.



Non confido nella loro caduta, hanno solo il campionato da preparare..e il derby di CI con noi..mi aspetto che facciano tra gli 80 e gli 86 punti..noi dovremo stare su quella linea lì e poi vedremo...

Comunque vincere stasera sarebbe tanta roba perché vorrebbe dire in un colpo solo:
Rispedire al mittente l'aggancio in vetta
allungare su gobbi, riomma e atalanta
Laurearsi campioni d'inverno

Purtroppo al solito ci arriviamo in emergenza estrema...speriamo che Ibra sia recuperato va...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non confido nella loro caduta, hanno solo il campionato da preparare..e il derby di CI con noi..mi aspetto che facciano tra gli 80 e gli 86 punti..noi dovremo stare su quella linea lì e poi vedremo...
> 
> Comunque vincere stasera sarebbe tanta roba perché vorrebbe dire in un colpo solo:
> Rispedire al mittente l'aggancio in vetta
> ...



Io mi aspetto che facciano più o meno i punti dello scorso anno. Lo scorso anno chiusero l’andata addirittura a 46 punti per poi fare un girone di ritorno da 36. E non credo che in questo abbia influito l’affrontare i dopolavoristi in EL (cammino assolutamente ridicolo fino alla finale, alla prima squadra seria hanno preso calci in culo).


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

In percentuale oggi siamo circa allo 0,13%


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto che facciano più o meno i punti dello scorso anno. Lo scorso anno chiusero l’andata addirittura a 46 punti per poi fare un girone di ritorno da 36. E non credo che in questo abbia influito l’affrontare i dopolavoristi in EL (cammino assolutamente ridicolo fino alla finale, alla prima squadra seria hanno preso calci in culo).



L'anno scorso i valori erano diversi..La Lazio chiuse l'andata a 43 punti..assurdo..e la Juve a 48..

Quest'anno chiuderanno quasi sicuramente a 43 punti...di più in un girone non ne fanno ma appunto, se tengono il ritmo sono tra gli 80 e gli 86 (l'anno scorso ne fecero comunque 82)

Noi dobbiamo stare lì..fare il massimo possibile per chiudere davanti il girone d'andata (anche 44 punti sarebbero ottimi) ma poi ripartire come se nulla fosse perché quest'anno i passaggi a vuoto li paghi cari temo..

Vero che vincendo stasera è innegabile che uno strappo serio lo diamo e si va in fuga a due almeno fino al derby


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso i valori erano diversi..La Lazio chiuse l'andata a 43 punti..assurdo..e la Juve a 48..
> 
> Quest'anno chiuderanno quasi sicuramente a 43 punti...di più in un girone non ne fanno ma appunto, se tengono il ritmo sono tra gli 80 e gli 86 (l'anno scorso ne fecero comunque 82)
> 
> ...



No ma sto proprio dicendo che difficilmente terranno lo stesso ritmo. Basta guardare l’ultimo decennio, hanno sempre fatto dei gironi d’andata molto migliori rispetto al ritorno. Addirittura la ridicola Inda di Stramaccioni fece 35 punti all’andata (assurdo visti i valori della squadra) per poi farne 19 al ritorno. 

Ma lo stesso vale per praticamente tutte le altre annate, vediamo le cinque antecedenti a questa:


1. 2015/2016: andata 39 punti, ritorno 28 punti, finale 67 punti.
2. 2016/2017: andata 33 punti, ritorno 29 punti, finale 62 punti.
3. 2017/2018: andata 41 punti, ritorno 31 punti, finale 72 punti.
4. 2018/2019: andata 39 punti, ritorno 30 punti, finale 69 punti.
5. 2019/2020: andata 46 punti, ritorno 36 punti, finale 82 punti.

Mi pare un trend ben preciso. Al contrario, noi in genere facevamo gironi d’andata penosi per poi fare gironi di ritorno da scudetto o quasi, comunque sempre vicini ai 40 punti anche con squadre molto ma molto ma molto più modeste di questa (anche per questo per noi fare un girone d’andata come questo è stato fondamentale).

Per questo dico che difficilmente l’Inda farà un girone di ritorno come questo (se vincesse ad Udine, campo non facile, chiuderebbe a 43). La “regolarità” è proprio l’antitesi del DNA Inda.

Più che altro dobbiamo sperare che l’infermeria ci darà tregua, se così sarà ci vedo favoriti.


----------



## davidelynch (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per me non lo vinciamo ugualmente lo scudetto, l'inter che ha avuto diverse difficoltà ha comunque i nostri stessi punti, dopo la vittoria di ieri sera tornerà un bel po' di entusiasmo nel loro spogliatoio. Noi siamo con i loro stessi punti facendo un campionato a detta di tutti incredibile fino ad ora. E' qui la differenza.



Vediamo questo entusiasmo quando gli stipendi non arriveranno nei prossimi mesi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Vediamo questo entusiasmo quando gli stipendi non arriveranno nei prossimi mesi...



Occhio che da “Messi all’Inda” a “messi in mora” il passo può essere pericolosamente breve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma sto proprio dicendo che difficilmente terranno lo stesso ritmo. Basta guardare l’ultimo decennio, hanno sempre fatto dei gironi d’andata molto migliori rispetto al ritorno. Addirittura la ridicola Inda di Stramaccioni fece 35 punti all’andata (assurdo visti i valori della squadra) per poi farne 19 al ritorno.
> 
> Ma lo stesso vale per praticamente tutte le altre annate, vediamo le cinque antecedenti a questa:
> 
> ...



In effetti quello che riporti pare un vero trend..ci sono parecchi punti di differenza...mah..vedremo..non lo do per scontato..giocarsi il campionato da forze inattese


----------



## davidelynch (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio che da “Messi all’Inda” a “messi in mora” il passo può essere pericolosamente breve.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Noi l’abbiamo fatto giocando con le riserve, loro hanno praticamente avuto i titolari sempre a disposizione e hanno il loro giocatore più forte che ha (letteralmente) più presenze del nostro allenatore. È qui la differenza.
> 
> Immaginiamo questa grande Inda avere problemi anche solo paragonabili ai nostri tra infortuni e COVID e pensiamo alla fine che farebbe, perché io una idea ce l’ho.
> 
> ...


eh ma la realtà dice che noi storicamente siamo falcidiati dagli infortuni (escluso covid) e per me è la prova che a Milan Lab c'è qualcosa che non va. Loro invece di questi problemi non ne hanno. Speriamo si ribalti la situazione, ma la vedo dura, e in queste condizioni le nostre possibilità sono pari a 0.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> eh ma la realtà dice che noi storicamente siamo falcidiati dagli infortuni (escluso covid) e per me è la prova che a Milan Lab c'è qualcosa che non va. Loro invece di questi problemi non ne hanno. Speriamo si ribalti la situazione, ma la vedo dura, e in queste condizioni le nostre possibilità sono pari a 0.



Beh dai, tantissimi sono stati infortuni traumatici.

Ibra e Kjaer era da aspettarselo.

Cosi a memoria gli altri sono stati Bennacer, Leao, Saelemaker, ma può anche essere un caso.

Casti e Romagnoli invece si rompono da sempre almeno 1/2 volte a stagione.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, tantissimi sono stati infortuni traumatici.
> 
> Ibra e Kjaer era da aspettarselo.
> 
> ...


Boh sarà anche un caso ma ogni Anno per un infortunio muscolare anche da poco stanno fuori minimo un mese.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo la partita con l'Atalanta e quindi terminato il girone d'andata, avremo un'idea più chiara di quelle che sono le nostre possibilità di vittoria. Perché oggi ho un'idea, ma se (faccio un esempio) dovessimo fare un punto nelle prossime due gare, potrebbe essere diversa. Una volta affrontate tutte le squadre della Serie A, dunque, sarà interessante tirare per la prima volta le somme e magari definire degli obiettivi più concreti.

Stiamo costruendo qualcosa di importante, anche se circondati da corvi pronti a banchettare sul nostro cadavere al primo passo falso, e questo non cambierà. Ma se vogliamo individuare un obbiettivo, io direi che per ora deve essere il piazzamento tra le prime quattro. Quello è fondamentale per una miriade di motivi, in primis economici. Mi piace la mentalità di Pioli e company che stanno affrontando una gara per volta, perché conta solo il momento, in una stagione come questa più che mai. 

Sono il primo a coltivare il sogno, ma fare proclami non sarebbe intelligente in questo momento. Infatti, servirebbe solo a prestare il fianco ai nostri avversari e ai media che poi alle prime difficoltà parlerebbero di "Milan ridimensionato/fortunato/non all'altezza". Noi dobbiamo essere all'altezza soltanto di noi stessi e della nostra storia, non di quello che dicono gli altri.


----------



## kipstar (18 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> al momento ribadisco. ma molto potrebbe cambiare dopo inter-giuve......soprattutto se vince l'inter....



eccoci qua...ha vinto l'inter. cambio le percentuali...
inter 60%
milan 25%
juve 15%
al netto di sfighe infortuni e covid....sempre....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh sarà anche un caso ma ogni Anno per un infortunio muscolare anche da poco stanno fuori minimo un mese.



Difficilmente una lesione muscolare guarisce in meno di 1 mese, è davvero raro.

Minimo 3 settimane ci vogliono ( guarda Ibra al primo infortunio, sembrava dovesse saltarne al massimo una), ma 30/40 giorni se è una bella lesione è un tempo assolutamente congruo.

Solo che sembrano amplificate da noi perchè tra traumi, lesioni e covid ne abbiamo fuori 7 alla volta.

Che strazio.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Difficilmente una lesione muscolare guarisce in meno di 1 mese, è davvero raro.
> 
> Minimo 3 settimane ci vogliono ( guarda Ibra al primo infortunio, sembrava dovesse saltarne al massimo una), ma 30/40 giorni se è una bella lesione è un tempo assolutamente congruo.
> 
> ...



Veramente Incredibile, io sono affranto per questa cosa. Non se ne esce veramente mai, io non credo che ci sia un'altra società che quest'anno non ha fatto una partita senza l'11 titolare. Ma poi ci mancassero le riserve, scoccia ma alla fine poco male... NO! Figuriamoci, sempre qualche titolare dei migliori. Vabbè, ormai è così per quest'anno, congratulazioni ai cugini, sono più forti ma avrei voluto giocarmela ad armi pari.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Difficile dire adesso.

Il girone di andata è stato eccellente oltre ogni aspettativa, ma la stagione è lunga, sono tanti i casi si squadre che si sono sgonfiate nel girone di ritorno.

Chiaramente meglio essere ottimisti e godersela, pero secondo me è sbagliatissimo crearsi troppe aspettative. La nostra è una squadra che vive partita per partita, per certi versi sta vivendo un sogno, razionalmente non possiamo nascondere il fatto che la nostra tenuta in testa fino alla fine è un'incognita.

Abbiamo un gruppo giovane, salvo pochissimi non ha vinto nulla nessuno, incluso Mr Pioli. Per me è saggio continuare a volare bassi e godercela con entusiasmo fino alla fine, altre sono le squadre che devono pensare allo scudetto come obiettivo.

Paradossalmente è proprio questo entusiasmo da outsider che sta vivendo un sogno che ci sta permettendo di superare le mille difficoltà e le continue assenze.


----------



## Manue (18 Gennaio 2021)

Difficile, 
per me loro hanno una rosa più competitiva della nostra, 
se poi ci mettiamo covid ed infortuni e ci presentiamo in campo con Maldini e Colombo... è chiaro che non si compete neanche per la CL.

Vediamo a che punto saremo quando avremo la rosa a disposizione, 
e poi si potrà avere idee più chiare.

Loro sono forti, 
li ho visto anche con la Roma, meritavano di vincere...
a Genova il risultato è stato bugiardo.
Questo per dire che loro corrono, noi stiamo tenendo il ritmo, ma basta covid ed infortuni, perché prima o poi le paghi le assenza.

Bene che stasera tornano Ibra e Sala...


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2021)

Pipita9 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi ci credete in questo scudetto?
> 
> Il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti nel 2020, secondo me ci possiamo sperare… ora i bookmaker ne stanno prendendo coscienza… siamo quotati meno della juve, solo dietro l'inter…
> 
> Secondo me si può fare questa impresa. Voi che dite?



Per me ad oggi 0%

in**r 50%
Juventus 40%
Napoli 10%

Quello che conta per noi e la partita di questa sera


----------

